# Any crocheters out there.



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Just looking for crocheters That might be interested in swapping patterns. Shareing ideas.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

A lot of us crochet and knit.

I get the vast majority of my patterns from Ravelry.


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks I'll check out.thanks


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Well got lost on revelry. Will take some concentration on finding mangy way through. Im a simple write it down for me.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Check out Romy's Thread on here. Wow, has she posted pics of a LOT of her work...

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...omys-silly-i-cant-stop-crocheting-thread.html


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks loriechristi. I looked and love the socks. Would like some patterns.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Brendafawn, I crochet a lot but unfortunately don't have patterns. I make up a lot of things as I go. I have some pretty baby afghans and I'll see if I can get a photo after work and post it for you.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

After crocheting my whole life, I learned to spin, then discovered I needed to learn to knit. Then felting, then weaving, omgoodness. If I need a pattern, I just google it. No need to have books anymore, but the library has lots. Happy crocheting!!!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I mainly crochet, though I'm learning to knit and spin, as well.

There are lots of sock patterns out there for crocheters, but I typically use more of a formula to get the fit right. Here's a basic sock pattern

http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/crochet/toe-socks

Almost all the yarn companies have tons of free patterns on their websites.


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks,i have tons of patterns. But always looking for that one special pattern.


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the sock pattern. gonna try my skills.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

If you have any questions or you get stuck (or something just plain ol' doesn't make sense to you ) I'd be happy to help. Once you get that first pair of real socks under your belt, the rest of the patterns suddenly make more sense. There are some really neat crochet sock patterns out there, just not quite as many as knit.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I have hooks and I have yarn and my one accomplishment is that I did the "crab stitch" to finish off a knitted sweater's neck. I also did one dish cloth but I REALLY need to take some time and spend it with an experienced crochetter. 

When it comes to crocheting, I am all thumbs! :sob: :sob: :sob:


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks Taylor. Im. Gonna get me some real soft yarn and try me a pair.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I actually love to crochet more than knit. I do all kinds of things from hat to blankets. There are so many sites out there with free patterns. One that I like to look through is http://crochetpatterncentral.com/directory.php

Project Linus is a great site for easy patterns. Just depends on what you would like to swap patterns for, hat, blankets, scarves, etc.


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks Debbie. I inherited a lot of patterns from my mom. She had squares she had started afghans for and never finished. She made beautiful Dolls. I have done some care bears and such. I am disabled i have plenty off time on my hands now.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I crochet! But once you get granny squares, dishcloths and simple 'triple crochet 12, chain up 4, tc 12" scarves I'm done!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Oooh, KnowOneSpecial, there's so much out there, though! I was totally in your boat once upon a time, and then I started frequenting the Fiber Arts forum  Once you've got the basics down, there's not much stopping you from making all kinds of awesome.


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

I crochet and knit, though at the moment I'm more interested in knitting - I kind of burned out on crocheting this summer/fall. Most of my crochet projects in the near future will probably be small lace projects since I find crocheted lace to be fun.


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

I love to crochet. There are so many things make. I am going to make some booties. does any one sell their items. if so do you get a fair price.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

My grandmother taught me to crochet when I was a little girl, and I've been "hooked" on it ever since! I love to crochet! I made sweaters for my oldest grandson and oldest granddaughter as well as hat/scarf sets this year. I put my crochet work in the county fair every year too.  I'm trying to learn to knit. My grandmother taught me to knit as well when I was a little girl, but I love crocheting so much that I didn't keep up with the knitting like I wish I had. Now, I'm learning all over again. 

WIHH, I wish you lived closer (or that I did, whichever!) 'cause I'd help you crochet and you could get me past the confusing parts of knitting!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I take commissions pretty regularly. I do get fair prices, though I could take or leave most of the paid work that I do, so if someone thinks my time and materials aren't worth that much they aren't obligated to purchase. I'm working on inventory for an etsy shop, but between crocheting for my family and the paid work I do, it's slow going.


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

I crochet pretty good but have never tried knitting. I am also an artist. So that takes up time. I have not ever sold any of my pieces but do the flea market regularly. So was wondering what was a fair price on items. I sold a pot holder i did for four dollars but that's it. I have crocheted just for family.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

A rule of thumb often used is to multiply the cost of your materials by three. Many people charge by the yard, also.


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks Taylor r.


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

So I'm crocheting some slippers for a little girl and decided do it fuzzy with fringe. Boy is that a job. There are seven rounds of fringe. I don't know if I'll ever get all that fringe on. Lol.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Sounds like the little Sashay tutu I made for my daughter, Brenda. I thought, "It's not so big, it can't be THAT bad." Boy, was I wrong. It was so horrible to work with that it took me what seemed like forever to finish.


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

That's the way i feel. I put a little fringe here and there when I'm not working on something else. And it looked so pretty in the picture.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm a very die-hard crocheter, mainly amigurumi, though I do other things as well. I knit too, spin, weave, but crochet is my favorite for most projects. I use a combination of my own designs, ravelry finds, and a few select designers I really like. Mainly, if I don't find something exactly as I want, I'll find something close and then modify it. I find the longer I do this (crochet) the more confident I become in my ability to bend the fabric the way I need it to go. I just started incorporating color changes within the past year, but am already making pieces with severe color changes. For instance, I just finished the prototype of a commissioned piece for a new line of ami's I'll be offering, called Pet Mini-me's. The commissioned piece was a brown spotted white Italian Greyhound. I agree, Ravelry is an excellent source of patterns, also try crochetville too.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a self taught crocheter for the past 20 years or so. I use to love doing a lot of intricate lace work and thread crochet but my eyes aren't great so I sorta gave that up. I do knit but in my world they both have their stronger points for some things. Like many here I google, go to ravelry and have even joined a few specific yahoo crochet along groups for some really neat and interesting projects.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

I do love to crochet. This year I am making granny square scarves and ponchos for gifts...I have two scarves to go before Christmas! I will learn to knit someday. I spin and weave a little bit ( just now I'm looking at saori weaving looms...as another someday project.)


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

That's great. I'm making pot holders. Hats and scarves, and slippers for christmas presents. I love to crochet to.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I have been MIA on this board lately but had to pop in to post about my latest obsession 
I can't stop crocheting food! We gave our granddaughter a play kitchen for Christmas and now all I seem to do is search out patterns and crochet play food for her. I have even looked into selling at a local consignment shop and at the farmers market in the summer because I am sure I will produce many more than what she can play with.
I started out with patterns but am thinking of what I can create myself and pattern too.

I fear it will never end :runforhills:


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

That sounds so neat. We are always looking for homemade items for our family to have memories o of us after we're gone. that is something that will pass Down through generations. Please post some pictures.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Pictures, yes! We need pictures!


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Scarf i just finished.i had this one skein so just did a quick neck scarf. No pattern though.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

This is a picture of some of the play food that I have been crocheting. Please ignore the peep face as it was a prototype and will be changed for any others 

The other items are hotdog, cupcake and eggs.

I am currently working on a taco that can be assembled (each piece separate).

Fun for grandma :happy2:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

After getting the crochet bug again a year ago, I have not been able to stop... In reading some of these posts about keepsakes and heirlooms...my girls have both said how much they treasure the things I make now. When they first moved out, they really did not set much store in my handicrafting. Now they bestow great accolades upon me and ask me for specific small things, which is very sweet.  I found an amazing dress to make for myself, it is a vintage dress on ebay, so I saved the pics do duplicate it....ok I said I wouldn't do another outfit after I realized that last one took 70 hours. However crocheting with thread is a bit more intensive on your time then the yarn I was more accustomed to. I really do best with pics and not patterns... I so enjoy all the pics of what is made on here. Oh and I want to crochet a knitted pattern of socks just to see if I can duplicate that out of curiosity..sounds funny but I am going to challenge myself...to do some really fun projects this year. Last year, I gifted each family member doilies as a keepsake. I knew that no matter how often they move, those little tuckables would always fit. 

I love seeing the pics of what others make here...:nanner:


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

I plan on learning how to knit this year.even if all i complete is one pair of socks i am doing it.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Here are some more creations  The bunny basket has some eggs and candies inside.


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Those are to cute.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I'll bet the kids love them!


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Here is a picture of my latest with a real egg in the middle.

Now here is my question, if I sell these how much should I ask? I am thinking of selling them in sets. I may also crochet a basket for them as they are too large to fit into an egg carton as I originally planned.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

I love to crochet and I make blankets, scarves, and other simple things. I'm going to try to learn to make more clothing. I did make some gloves that turned out so cute. I trimmed the cuffs with some of that eyelash yarn. For the gloves, I used variegated sock yarn. I guess they are a bit different but I like them 

I get some great FREE patterns from the more known yarn manufacturers. They have some really cute ones that you can download and save for later. 

Currently, I am working on a pancho for myself using Simply Soft yarn by Caron. I am about half way done and I am so happy at how it is turning out. I still love wraps, scarves, and panchos when the weather is cool. 

Besides yarn in you lap on a cool night has many benefits


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

I love to crochet.. check out allfreecrochet.com as they have tons of patterns.


----------



## brendafawn (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks paint lady I'll give them a shot.


----------

